
Our SaaS Startup Just Reached Ramen Profitability - timurmamedov
https://www.veed.io/blog/journey-to-ramen-profitability-saas#t
======
_6
Nice article :)

To me this highlights the importance of a dependable business partner. It's
pretty impressive that you both persevered through the storm.

I'm running a business on my own atm. Despite lower expenses and no
possibility for conflict, it sucks not having someone to share the ups and
downs with.

------
AZargaryan
That's amazing!! Some tips for struggling startups like us?

website-> www.parceltracker.com

------
adelivet
Congrats for reaching this milestone and your transparency.

~~~
sabbakeynejad
Really appreciate it, thank you!

